# Where to buy driftwood and unique aquascaping stones in DFW?



## dannahlea2001

Where can I buy driftwood and unique aquascaping stones in DFW? I'd really hate to buy a random lot off ebay or ADA Shop. 

Fish Gallery in Dallas used to have a decent selection but they seems to have moved away from nature aquariums and towards more typical aquariums. They didn't have a good selection the last couple of trips. 

Any other suggestions? Maybe a non-fish place even?


----------



## fishyjoe24

stones whiz-q in ft. worth just as for a catolog to make sure it's aquarium safe or not. dallas north aquariums carries decent driftwood at times, so does one place in Frisco goes by aquarium advice aqua advice only been there a few times. maybe glass aquariums in Hurst. plantbrain on plantedtank.net use to sell lots of driftwood,


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Dallas North Aquarium had some nice pieces of driftwood and will be having their year-end sale starting on the 26th....20% off everything in the store


----------



## digital_gods

Hit the lakes for driftwood and construction sites for large stones. I get sand stone over by American Airlines Headquarters.


----------



## fishyjoe24

if you are looking for amano type stone more then likely you will have to order.


----------



## digital_gods

If you do order, find out the freight charges before ordering. They can break the wallet.



fishyjoe24 said:


> if you are looking for amano type stone more then likely you will have to order.


----------



## stmarshall

There is a junk store next to where I live in Forest Hill that always has old used tanks cheap and sometimes other stuff. I went in there today and found a lot of pieces of wood that looks like drift wood but is more blond and made for reptiles. They are new but I am not sure they would be safe. The price was between 5 and 7 dollars. Also, they are all new. If anybody know if they are safe I can go pick them up Friday after work and sell them to anybody who wants them for only the price I pay for them.


----------



## christoba

Aquarium Boutique on Garland Rd. has some amazing "iron wood". I just picked up a piece the other day.


----------



## fishyjoe24

christoba said:


> Aquarium Boutique on Garland Rd. has some amazing "iron wood". I just picked up a piece the other day.


any photos never hood of that type of wood.
cindy viaverian concepts (spelling?) still has driftwood too.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*Joey is correct,
I have a LOT of Malaysian driftwood, a little ghostwood,
and manzanita
Email me
[email protected].
Cindy*


----------



## fishyjoe24

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Joey is correct,
> I have a LOT of Malaysian driftwood, a little ghostwood,
> and manzanita
> Email me
> [email protected].
> Cindy*


oops, and cindy I remember I called you to come get more ghostwood and with all the holidays it slipped my mind. I'll give you a call to set up a time to come get some more, or if you are coming to the meeting could you bring me some and I can pay you there thanks.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*Joey,
no problem, the holidays were hectic.
I won't be making the meeting this time.
Give me a call and we'll get together.*


----------



## fishyjoe24

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Joey,
> no problem, the holidays were hectic.
> I won't be making the meeting this time.
> Give me a call and we'll get together.*


sounds goods.
will do, thanks.


----------



## jerrybforl

Tom Barr usually has some amazing manzy. He's on http://barrreport.com/, and he is Plantbrain on TPT.

Good prices too.


----------



## jerrybforl

Tom Barr usually has some amazing manzy. He's on http://barrreport.com/, and he is Plantbrain on TPT.

Good prices too.:icon_keel


----------

